# noch mal NVidia [solved]

## dreadhead

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner GraKa. Hab schon unzählige Threads über dieses Thema gelesen hab aber noch nicht geschafft das Problem zu lösen:

Wenn ich spielen will (zb Unreal Tournament 436) ruckelt das Bild wie verrückt. Auch das TV-Bild ruckelt so alle 5 Sekunden. und mit glxgears bekomm ich auch nur ca 550FPS zusammen... An der Grafikkarte liegt nicht da ich unter Suse keine Probleme hatte. 

Hardware:

NVidia GeForce FX 5200 128MB

Athlon XP 300+

512MB Ram

Kernel und Treiber:

development-sources-2.6.7

nvidia-kernel-1.0-6111

nvidia-glx-1.0-6.111

opengl-update-1.8.7

opengl-update nvidia hab ich gemacht.

Hab auch schon die älteren (unmaskierten) nvidia treiber versucht aber diese laufen mit kernel2.6 überhaupt nicht...

XF86config:

...

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "speedo"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "v4l"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "GeForce FX 5200"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

  Option       "Rotate" "off"

  VendorName   "NVidia"

EndSection

 ...

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich sonst noch veruschen könnte?

mfg

dreadheadLast edited by dreadhead on Fri Aug 20, 2004 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheX

Haste den passenden AGP-TREIBER im Kernel?

----------

## dreadhead

Hmmm... Welcher wäre denn der passende AGP-Treiber? Ich weiss nicht mal wo ich danach suchen soll...

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von lspci (emerge pciutils) und das logfile des X-Servers (/var/log/X-tralala). Dann sehen wir weiter.

cheers

Thomas

----------

## boris64

eventuell sowas wie gdesklets, ksysguard, irgendwelche sysmonitore, etc. an?

irgendwie stören sich diese programme mit den nvidia-binaries, sieht man auch 

in 3d-spielen und eben z.b. in tvtime.

----------

## dreadhead

lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

0000:00:0b.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

0000:00:0e.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:0e.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

und XFree86.log.0:

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.6 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 05 July 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 18 18:23:15 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard[0]"

(**) Option "Protocol" "Standard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "logicdp"

(**) XKB: model: "logicdp"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse[1]"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:\

unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) Input device list set to "/dev/ttyS0,/dev/ttyS1,/dev/ttyS2,/dev/ttyS3,/dev/ttyS4,/dev/ttyS5,\

/dev/ttyS6,/dev/ttyS7,/dev/ttyS8,/dev/psaux,/dev/logibm,\

/dev/sunmouse,/dev/atibm,/dev/amigamouse,/dev/atarimouse,\

/dev/inportbm,/dev/gpmdata,/dev/mouse,/dev/usbmouse,\

/dev/adbmouse,/dev/input/mice,/dev/input/event0,/dev/pointer0,\

/dev/pointer1,/dev/pointer2,/dev/pointer3"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

(**) Option "RandR" "on"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000702c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0e:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80a1 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1043,80a1 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80a1 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1043,80a1 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 1682,1351 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xee7fffff (0x1800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xeff00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:14:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xef000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0322) rev 161, Mem @ 0xed000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xeffe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xec800000 - 0xec8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xee800000 - 0xee800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xec800000 - 0xec8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xee800000 - 0xee800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec800000 - 0xec8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee800000 - 0xee800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.0.1

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec800000 - 0xec8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee800000 - 0xee800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec800000 - 0xec8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee800000 - 0xee800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xED000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.22.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "28.000-82.000" has been adjusted

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      to "31.000-81.000" (the intersection with EDID-specified

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      HorizSync "31.000-81.000")

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "40.000-60.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "56.000-60.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "56.000-75.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor[0]: Using hsync range of 31.00-81.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor[0]: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor[0]) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x1024": 105.2 MHz, 61.4 kHz, 58.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1152x864": 78.8 MHz, 51.9 kHz, 58.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768": 61.9 MHz, 46.0 kHz, 58.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 36.9 MHz, 36.0 kHz, 58.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Probed monitor is 340x280 mm, using Displaysize 320x240 mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec800000 - 0xec8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee800000 - 0xee800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[28] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): v4l[/dev/video0]: using hw video scaling [YUY2].

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "Rotate" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "CalcAlgorithm" is not used

(**) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard[0]" handled by legacy driver

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse[1]: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse[1]: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Mouse[1]: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) Mouse[1]: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) Mouse[1]: Buttons: 7

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse[1]" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse[1]: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

Sysmons oder ähnliches hab ich eigendlich nichts drauf...

----------

## himpierre

Sieht eigentlich okay aus. Läuft da vielleicht im Hintergrund ein Prozess, der Dir die CPU Zeit klaut? Was sagt "top"?

cheers

t.

----------

## AlterGaul

Ich kann sagen, dass sich viele Probleme bei mir durch den Umstieg auf Xorg statt Xfree gelöst haben.

Wenn der Fehler in den Modulen liegt, nützt Dir das natürlich herzlich wenig, aber schaden würde es trotzdem nicht.

Allerdings versteh ich auch, wenn Dich der Ehrgeiz treibt, den Fehler so zu finden  :Wink: 

----------

## dreadhead

Nein... Meine Prozessorleistung ist im schlimmsten fall auf 25% (im Normalbetrieb)... Ich hab auch schon versucht alle ausser die allerwichtigsten prozesse abzuschiessen, aber es hat keinen Einfluss...

Auf X.org wollte ich demnächst auch mal umsteigen, hab allerdings etwas respekt davor den Ganzen X-Server auszutauschen da ich schon öfters von Problemen gelesen hab. Ausserdem hab ich grad (In den Semesterferien) nur nen 56K Modemanschluss und da könnte so ein Update etwas länger dauern...

----------

## Gekko

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> (In den Semesterferien) nur nen 56K Modemanschluss und da könnte so ein Update etwas länger dauern...

 

Du koenntest Dir aber die notwendigen files woanders runterladen.

(mit emerge -p gucken, aufschreiben, wo anders runterladen, die files in dein system kopieren)

----------

## AlterGaul

@dreadhead hmm, ich zitiere Dich mal nicht, irgendwas scheint mit dem

Zeilenumbruch nicht zu stimmen oder?

Ich bin auch von Xfree auf Xorg umgestiegen, dass ist wirklich absolut simpel, da die 

Konfigurationsdatei identisch ist. Im Prinzip brauchst Du nur Xfree entfernen 

und Xorg emergen, dann wie üblich die Anpassungen für den Nvidia Treiber machen und dann 

xorgconfig durchlaufen lassen.

Dann sollte alles wie vorher funktionieren, nur besser hoffe ich.

----------

## dreadhead

OK. Ihr habt mich überredet. Hab grad die Dateien runtergeladen und bin grad dabei sie auf CD zu brennen. Dann  stell ich heut abend auf Xorg um. Hoffentlich funktionieren dann auch die Grafiktreiber so wie sie sollten.

EDIT:

Jetzt würds mich aber auch mal interessieren was mit dem Zeilenumbruch los ist...  Wahrscheinlich weil ich grad net zu Hause bin und von nem Windowsrechner aus posten muss   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boris64

lol, hast du keine [ENTER]-taste?

----------

## dreadhead

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> lol, hast du keine [ENTER]-taste?

 

Eigendlich schon. Aber bis jetzt musste ich nie die [ENTER]-taste benutzen weil es immer einen Automatischen Zeilenumbruch gab wenn ne Zeile länger als eine gewisse Anzahl an Zeichen hatte...

Hab jetzt auf Xorg umgestellt. Es ist zwar alles reibungslos verlaufen, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Immer noch genau das selbe.

----------

## amne

Habe die ewig lange Zeile bei (**) FontPath set to  ein wenig umgebrochen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AlterGaul

Hmm, das ist ja frustrierend, tut mir Leid, dass ich Dich da auf eine falsche Fährte  gebracht habe.

Was ist denn nun eigentlich mit Deinem AGP Treiber? Hast Du den im Kernel?

```
$ cat .config | grep AGP

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

```

Ich weiss nicht genau was Du für Dein Board brauchst, vielleicht den. Übrigens habe ich trotz TV Karte in der Xorg.conf keinen Eintrag für v4l, kannst ja noch mal alle Module rausnehmen, die nicht unbedingt gebraucht werden.

----------

## dreadhead

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, das ist ja frustrierend, tut mir Leid, dass ich Dich da auf eine falsche Fährte gebracht habe. 

 

Naja... So schlimm ist es jetzt auch wieder net. Bin bisher ganz überzeugt obwohl die einzige Veränderung die ich feststellen kann die schriftart in der Konsole ist  :Wink: 

Nun wieder zum AGP-Treiber:

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

Ich weiss eigendlich net wieso da der INTEL-Treiber drin ist... Glaubt ihr der könnte probleme machen?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiss eigendlich net wieso da der INTEL-Treiber drin ist... Glaubt ihr der könnte probleme machen?
> 
> 

 

Nein.

----------

## dreadhead

So. Jetzt funktionierts!!!

Ich hab den Kernel jetzt mit nur dem VIA-AGP-Treiber kompiliert... Komisch dass das solche probleme machen kann...

Hab aber auch sonst ein bisschen was geändert. Vielleicht war da noch was dabei...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

Das einzige was jetzt ist, ist das Bild beim Fernsehen. Es ruckelt immer noch so alle 5 sekunden. Das könnte jetzt an den geladenen Modulen liegen, oder? Welche würdet ihr vorschlagen soll ich entfernen? Die kommen mir eigendlich alle recht wichtig vor...

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4820692  12

tuner                  17804  0

tvaudio                21388  0

msp3400                22676  0

bttv                  144972  0

video_buf              17796  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9480  1 bttv

v4l2_common             6016  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4872  1 bttv

i2c_core               20480  5 tuner,tvaudio,msp3400,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

videodev                8704  1 bttv

snd_emu10k1            95240  1

snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               8580  1 snd_emu10k1

via_rhine              19464  0

```

Last edited by dreadhead on Fri Aug 20, 2004 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AlterGaul

Ich meinte eigentlich die Module die in der XF86Config bzw. jetzt Xorg.conf geladen werden. Welche TV-Anwendung benutzt Du denn? Ich benutze tvtime, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. 

Wichtig ist auch, dass die TV Karte im Overlay-Modus und nicht im RGB-Modus läuft. Ansonsten weiss ich leider erst mal auch nicht weiter...

----------

## dreadhead

Hab jetzt mal alle module aus der xorg.conf rausgenommen und nacheinander wieder rein. Dann hab ich noch eitwas mit den Einstellungen um kdetv gespielt und habs jetzt hinbekommen.

Danke an alle die mit bei der lösung der 2 Probs geholfen haben!!!

----------

